# terex tl120 loader????



## jc8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Anyone with experience with the Terex tl120?

Then again anyone with Terex experience?

JC


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I have one on rental this winter and we have put 200 hrs on it and so far we really like it has lots of power for a small machine we have a 12 ft box on it and it pushes no problem. I own a pt 50 skid steer and really like it. Terex makes a really good product and it helps the local dealer is great to work with.


----------



## jc8 (Oct 15, 2012)

Where are you in northern Ontario? (I'm in North Bay!!!!) It would be nice to know that there is a good dealer around (Barrie would be closest, or the Sault!!!)
Good to know you are impressed with the unit...anything bad things about it?
Thanks!


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm in the sault the dealer here is construction equipment. The only down sides are the price. I'm getting a great rental rate but purchase price is around $95000, I would like to buy it but it's hard to justify. Also I'm 6'7 so the head room is tight but my guys who are more average Hieght have no problems and they run it more than me.


----------



## jc8 (Oct 15, 2012)

What's your opinion on a 12' plow? Do you think it would make the rear end loose traction and force the driver to crab walk the plow to the snow banks?
JC


----------



## dycproperties (Nov 19, 2012)

We run a 12 ft box on it and have no problem just have to not take full scoopes on really heavy snow. We had 12 inches at once before christmas and for that we took the box off for some sites to be safe.


----------

